# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  NYC restaurant recommendations?

## patchdad

Headed to MSG to see Billy Joel later this month, staying a few days to take in the pre-holiday "calm" - anyone with any new places to dine?  We'll need a pre-concert dinner not too far from the venue, but we're open for the other nights.  Staying at the Algonquin, but can Uber anywhere. I haven't done my homework yet, anything new at the museums?  Hoping to get to the High Line, weather permitting.
Thanks!

----------


## amyb

Right on 44th-the Bistro Moderne. I think that's the name.

----------


## JEK

My son introduced me to great new place that is getting super reviews - Houseman in Hudson Square.

http://housemanrestaurant.com


Near the High Line is a long-time favorite of ours -- Red Cat.

http://www.theredcat.com

----------


## katva

I will second the Red Cat suggestion. A gem.

----------


## amyb

Had a wonderful well served lunch at ROBERT on Columbus Circle. Gorgeous room and view.

----------


## Jim A

If you know NYC you may already know this place because it is by no means new. One of my favorite restaurants in the City is Becco. It's a casual and very reasonably priced Italian restaurant with regards to food and the "$29 wine bottles". It's not an elegant, expensive, Michelin star wanting eatery, so don't go there if that is what you want. They have an unlimited 3 pasta special every night and the burrata app is probably my favorite appetizer anywhere - if you order one you'll likely get another!!! I go there multiple times per year. You'll probably walk out of there spending about half of what you likely would elsewhere...but also happy.

----------


## GMP62

> If you know NYC you may already know this place because it is by no means new. One of my favorite restaurants in the City is Becco. It's a casual and very reasonably priced Italian restaurant with regards to food and the "$29 wine bottles". It's not an elegant, expensive, Michelin star wanting eatery, so don't go there if that is what you want. They have an unlimited 3 pasta special every night and the burrata app is probably my favorite appetizer anywhere - if you order one you'll likely get another!!! I go there multiple times per year. You'll probably walk out of there spending about half of what you likely would elsewhere...but also happy.



We, too, enjoy Becco. The pasta is amazing and love the relaxed atmosphere. The staff is also very attentive. This is one of Lidia Bastianich’s restaurant, BTW. Le Bernadin is also amazing for a special occasions.

----------


## stbartshopper

How about an update from those in NYC post pandemic?

----------


## JEK

Well, many places have closed and people are just begining to

Screen Shot 2021-05-24 at 9.16.07 AM.jpg

----------


## JEK

> I will second the Red Cat suggestion. A gem.



Closed, pre-pandemic.

----------


## cec1

> Had a wonderful well served lunch at ROBERT on Columbus Circle. Gorgeous room and view.



Also very nice for dinner.

Another suggestion . . . VERY Parisian ambiance -- Restaurant Cognac, at 70th & Lexington.

----------


## Cwater

Cheryl & I ate there last Saturday.  Lovely, excellent food, excellent service.  Thanks for the tip



> Also very nice for dinner.
> 
> Another suggestion . . . VERY Parisian ambiance -- Restaurant Cognac, at 70th & Lexington.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Another vote for Robert on Columbus Circle. Also, Cafe Sabarsky in the Neue Gallery on the East side, if you can get in.

----------


## JEK

A timely article in the NYT!

----------

